# Uhm gross!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

You cant eat around Claire...she just drools and drools. I never thought a golden would drool this much. She drools more than my sister's english bulldogs...

















This is nothing to how bad it usually is, she usually has 2 on each side..









and just a cute one of her I took


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Um yeah GROSS. Claire is SOOO pretty though. You take great pictures too. I noticed that before at what nice shots you capture


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay...this made my day. I called my significant other in to look too. HILARIOUS!! Thank you.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahaha awww Claire is a cutie.  Poor thing must really be wanting that food! 

That's how Desmond looks in the car... icicles of drool on either side, and he swings his face around and they get ALL over his fur... ugh. "Gross" is right!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL...I have a lab that frequently looks like that..what is really gross is that one of my cavs will sit there and lick up the drool..ughhhh


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is cute, but that is why i dont allow begging or dogs around me when i eat!! I HATE drool!!!!!!! She is a beautiful girl though! I like her head. Alot of goldens i see dont have nice heads.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's hilarious when dogs start drooling. My dog only starts drooling really bad when she's around tiny puppies or kittens, and she just sniffs them and pushes them around with her nose and droooooools. No idea why. o_o Way cute photos!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ahhhhh, that's a golden for ya!!! I don't know a single one that doesn't start having the "I swallowed a shoe" look with food around! (ie leaving the shoe-laces hanging out...) hahahaha! Another reason why I love poodles!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix is like that!! They can hang all the way down and touch the floor.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I love her face! What a cutie she is


----------

